# Doordash acceptance rate



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Does it matter at all, or is it basically like Uber? 

I've been trying it out during the past week, and declining a fair amount of requests because they were too far away.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes it matters


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Watch out reg barclay - DD can be just as deceptive and devious as Uber and Lyft. It's doable but they are tricky.

nighthawk398 is correct, acceptance rate matters as does your personal rating.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine is currently at 17%. Been as low as 11% before.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

My acceptance rate is currently at 18%. No issues other than long delivery distance and an unacceptable guaranteed minimum for the particular offer.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Worked DD for couple years and my acceptance rate was always low. Zero issues. GH paid more per order in the same zone so I rarely do DD.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Here in my territory they are strict on acceptance rate as well as on time delivery rate. Wish they weren’t and I’d pick up more blocks.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I keep mine at about 20%. Always check the minimum $ and the delivery distance. If the money is low and distance is far you will end up losing money like on Uber.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Mine is currently at 27%. Not driving 14 miles for $6.70. So far no issues, but I’m a firm believer that even if it doesn’t get you deactivated (as an independent contractor), you’ll get less offers unless it’s just extremely busy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Does it matter at all, or is it basically like Uber?
> 
> I've been trying it out during the past week, and declining a fair amount of requests because they were too far away.


No it doesn't matter. I have asked at the DD office, and you will not be deactivated for low acceptance rate. It's a scare tactic. Ask your local office, if you don't believe me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL, when customer support from DD called me about a missed pickup the reps name was Bob, same name as the rep at UE and same voice and accent.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Does it matter at all, or is it basically like Uber?
> 
> I've been trying it out during the past week, and declining a fair amount of requests because they were too far away.


All I do is decline orders



nighthawk398 said:


> Yes it matters


No it does not!!You will not get deactivated for not excepting


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

You guys make me feel a lot better about my 45% acceptance rating. Sometimes DD sends requests only a crazy person would do. As an independent contractor you have to be aware that accepting some pings can cost you money. If they want higher acceptance they have to be reasonable in their requests. I mean i get pings for 20 miles away that offer $6.50. I cant do that with gas prices. It literally costs me $4 in gas and wear snd tear on my 20k vehicle i literally lose a few dollars.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

Fyi, I've been doing delivery for quite a few years, recently started with the food apps. As a general rule, a moving car makes money, an idle car makes nothing. My acceptance rate stays in the 70s. The 12 mile delivery for $7 obviously seems to be a loser, but the large majority of the time I will accept that run. I track all my deliveries, mileage, and hourly earnings. Approximately 90% of the time that I accept that potentially losing run I immediately get another run just around the corner to be delivered just around the corner, sometimes more than that. Suddenly that 12 mile $7 delivery turns into a total 15 mile run paying $25. It moves you around but your money and stats justify it.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Alderson said:


> Fyi, I've been doing delivery for quite a few years, recently started with the food apps. As a general rule, a moving car makes money, an idle car makes nothing. My acceptance rate stays in the 70s. The 12 mile delivery for $7 obviously seems to be a loser, but the large majority of the time I will accept that run. I track all my deliveries, mileage, and hourly earnings. Approximately 90% of the time that I accept that potentially losing run I immediately get another run just around the corner to be delivered just around the corner, sometimes more than that. Suddenly that 12 mile $7 delivery turns into a total 15 mile run paying $25. It moves you around but your money and stats justify it.


Yeah hopefully things will work out. Or you accept it dead head back and go 24 miles for $7. Which is 30 cents a mile which you are working to lose money. Drive for an hour and make $3. You can do that, ill just wait 3 mins for an acceptable ping. Work smart not hard kinda thing.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Alderson said:


> Fyi, I've been doing delivery for quite a few years, recently started with the food apps. As a general rule, a moving car makes money, an idle car makes nothing. My acceptance rate stays in the 70s. The 12 mile delivery for $7 obviously seems to be a loser, but the large majority of the time I will accept that run. I track all my deliveries, mileage, and hourly earnings. Approximately 90% of the time that I accept that potentially losing run I immediately get another run just around the corner to be delivered just around the corner, sometimes more than that. Suddenly that 12 mile $7 delivery turns into a total 15 mile run paying $25. It moves you around but your money and stats justify it.


 When I received a second order after getting a ridiculous order that I accept it's for 2 or $3.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm at 34% acceptance rate. I'm not going to drive 20 miles for a $6 to $10 delivery. For that distance I will need to get at least $14.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

feinburg said:


> I'm at 34% acceptance rate. I'm not going to drive 20 miles for a $6 to $10 delivery. For that distance I will need to get at least $14.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I would never take that order!


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

feinburg said:


> I would never take that order!


I think that was the last straw im opting out of grocery deliveries. Which is a bummer it didnt work out bc i have the perfect vehicle for it.


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

I once received a call from Shawn (real name Rohit) from UberEats phone number offering me a shitty doordash delivery that I had just decline twice in a row 

Ofcourse I had the UE number saved


----------

